# Attitudes towards welfare standards and stress levels of cats enetered in cat shows



## Ella Pope (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all,


I am currently a student at University of Northampton studying Applied Animal Studies Fdsc.This survey is to explore stress levels and welfare standards of cats at cat shows.If you get a spare minute could you fill out my survey please? I kindly thank-you 
Ella


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Closed due to OP having multiple user names.


----------

